# apostille needed asap



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello everyone, been awhile since i've needed any assistance but now i do. i need to provide my birth certificate with apostille to mex. city gov. office. i have my original birth certificate and does anyone know where in Aguascalientes i might be able to have the apostille service performed. I could drive about 3 hours away to go the USA consulate general in Guaddalajara but it's a .... Any help or suggestions will be appreciated. Still happy as a clam in baywater living here. Life is good. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

You must send a copy of your birth certificate to the Secretary of State in the US state in which you were born. You can order a birth certificate from either the hospital or County government (depends on your local rules there), and then send the birth certificate on to the Secretary of State's office. The Secretary of State's office will verify the information, and apply the Apostille. In my state, it was not an expensive process, something like $10 for the birth certificate and $8 for the Apostille, but another hoop to jump through.

The US State Department usually does Apostilles for business and legal documents, and assigned Apostilles for things like birth certificates to each State's Secretary of State to handle. Google your state to find out the requirements for them to issue an Apostille for you.

(to people planning a move to MX, get about 4 copies of your birth certificate with Apostilles and bring them with you - also copies of marriage certificates and/or divorce certificates with an Apostille. You never know when someone will jump out and ask for one. Much easier to do before you come than pulling strings over the phone, via e-mails or express mail. PPPPP. )


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was born in Iowa and they told me that they would send an apostille to any US address if I just faxed them a copy my birth certificate. Easy enough. I had them send the apostille to my brother in Texas and he sent it on to me in Mexico.

Like gringoCarlos said, contact the secretary of state of the state where you were born and see what they need - it may be easier than you think.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

circle110 said:


> I was born in Iowa and they told me that they would send an apostille to any US address if I just faxed them a copy my birth certificate. Easy enough. I had them send the apostille to my brother in Texas and he sent it on to me in Mexico.
> 
> Like gringoCarlos said, contact the secretary of state of the state where you were born and see what they need - it may be easier than you think.


Who is "they told me"?

WashDC/SMA


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

DNP said:


> Who is "they told me"?
> 
> WashDC/SMA


Sorry to be unclear. I meant the office of the secretary of the state of Iowa. I followed my own advice and called them.


----------



## davidb3069 (May 8, 2013)

It sounds like the SOA did you a big favor. They should not have accepted the faxed copy according to their own rules. You should have needed to obtain an original (certified or notarized) and send it to them for the apostille. The Hague convention sets specific rules for what documents can be accepted.


----------

